# The 1960/1970/1980/1990/2000's had the best tv shows/movies :)



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

Let's clarify that I was born in the 2000's, not in the 60/70/80/90's 
My dad introduced me to some of these shows/movies(He's 50).
The 1970's had the best tv shows, here's some of them:
The Jeffersons (George Jefferson is great);
Happy days (ayy);
The Six Million Dollar Man;
Magnum P.I.;
Chips;
Starsky And Hutch (Best theme song);
A Team;
Knight Rider ( Best into);
Star Trek (Amazing);
Baywatch (Guys and gals running in slow motion);
All of the Rocky movies;
The Spider Man Trilogy;
The Matrix movies;
How I met your mother;
Friends;
According to Jim (I loved this show when I was little);
Mrs. Doubtfire;
Jumanji (the version with Robin Williams);
All 4 of the Shrek movies;
Ace Ventura;
The Mask;
Ace Ventura 2.
(There's also some italian movies but I don't wanna list those because if i did, this list would be huuuuuuuge)
(And let's not talk about all of the cartoons that i grew up with!)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

Italian Movies in the 60´s/70´s and 80´s were really aweseome.

A Movie World without Bud Spencer and Terence Hill ? Not really.
The classic "Spaghetti Western" - indispensable.
Ercole ? - 
Monumental/Sandal Films - I need more of them...

I love these Italian Movies.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2020)

Magnum P.I was awesome but the new version is even better. And not having Married with Children or Who's line is it anyway on you list is a terrible crime


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Italian Movies in the 60´s/70´s and 80´s were really aweseome.
> 
> A Movie World without Bud Spencer and Terence Hill ? Not really.
> The classic "Spaghetti Western" - indispensable.
> ...


ah yes bud spencer (god rest his soul) and terence hill (currently doing a show where's he's a preist -Don Matteo)
Do you know about Paolo Villaggio (God rest his soul too), Lino Banfi and Checco Zalone? They're great comedians, especially Banfi and Villaggio

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Magnum P.I was awesome but the new version is even better. And not having Married with Children or Who's line is it anyway on you list is a terrible crime


honestly i don't even know about these shows... OH CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT THE LOVE BOAT!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> ah yes bud spencer (god rest his soul) and terence hill (currently doing a show where's he's a preist -Don Matteo)
> Do you know about Paolo Villaggio (God rest his soul too), Lino Banfi and Checco Zalone? They're great comedians, especially Banfi and Villaggio
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I am sorry,unfortuntely no.
Except of Movies,a few Series  and some Eurotelevison Broadcasts like "Festival of San Remo" for example,there where not really broadcasting Italian "Stuff" in Austria in these Days.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2020)

In the late 80s Married with Children was one of the biggest shows on tv loved by pretty much everyone around the world. Its bloody hilarious. 

Totally off topic but I would marry the Italian actor Simone Montedoro in a heartbeat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Totally off topic but I would marry the Italian actor Simone Montedoro in a heartbeat


Oh please................


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I am sorry,unfortuntely no.
> Except of Movies,a few Series  and some Eurotelevison Broadcasts like "Festival of San Remo" for example,there where not really broadcasting Italian "Stuff" in Austria in these Days.


that's a shame


----------



## DaBlackDeath (Apr 21, 2020)

I like the 80's movies and TV Shows.
- some of the TV Shows from OP post
- The Fall Guy
- Miami Vice
- Nash Bridges
- Back to the Future 1-3
- Indiana Jones
- the first 3 Star Wars Movies (1977-1983)
- Police Academy
- ALF
I think this would be countles if I would every good movie / show on TV in the 80's ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> In the late 80s Married with Children was one of the biggest shows on tv loved by pretty much everyone around the world. Its bloody hilarious.
> 
> Totally off topic but I would marry the Italian actor Simone Montedoro in a heartbeat




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaBlackDeath said:


> I like the 80's movies and TV Shows.
> - some of the TV Shows from OP post
> - The Fall Guy
> - Miami Vice
> ...


oh crap thank you for reminding me of alf, back to the future and police academy!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

DaBlackDeath said:


> I like the 80's movies and TV Shows.
> - Police Academy





I love the first 4 Movies.They were really funny.
(After Steve Guttenberg and Bob Goldwaith leaves it was no longer "soo" funny"...)


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 205649


Amanda,please.....
How much Vodka (Bottles ?) did you have actual ?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 205649


why is he looking at me like that


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

La Piovra was a really great Crime Series in the Mid 80´s.
Michele Placido was awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

have you guys ever heard a bout Dylan dog? It's an italian comic about murder. My dad has all of his 100 dylan dog comics (nothing compared to all of my mickey mouse comics) in my room (they look cool). They even made a movie and some games on the commodore 64 and dos about it.
And next to the 100 comics collection there's also Ratman!( a parody of batman that is quite funny if i do say so myself)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> have you guys ever heard a bout Dylan dog? It's an italian comic about murder. My dad has all of his 100 dylan dog comics (nothing compared to all of my mickey mouse comics) in my room (they look cool). They even made a movie and some games on the commodore 64 and dos about it.
> And next to the 100 comics collection there's also Ratman!( a parody of batman that is quite funny if i do say so myself)



Sorry,never heard if it.

What I never knew,_Draghetto Grisù_ or _Grisù il draghetto _was an Italian Series.
In German it was named "Grisu,der kleine Drache" (Grisu,the little Dragon).

He always yelled at the End of an Episode "Ich werde Feuerwehrmann...." (I am going to be a Fireman.).


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2020)

We got a translated version of Ratman here in Scotland. I loved the character Cinzia Otherside for obvious reasons


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Sorry,never heard if it.
> 
> What I never knew,_Draghetto Grisù_ or _Grisù il draghetto _was an Italian Series.
> In German it was named "Grisu,der kleine Drache" (Grisu,the little Dragon).
> ...


I LOVED grisù when I was little!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> We got a translated version of Ratman here in Scotland. I loved the character Cinzia Otherside for obvious reasons


ratman was great, the cartoon was good too


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2020)

That...is a lot of decades lol. Makes sense for a lot of amazing media to have released during those years. 

50’s has I Love Lucy, which is still one of the best TV shows ever. Even disregarding the fact that I love it for the quirky foreign husband saying things in broken English and the wife who loves to buy things totally being my parents to a T, I think the comedy here holds the test of time. 

60’s had the Twilight Zone, giving us some of the best twists and crazy stories on TV. Every year they do a marathon of the episodes on New Years Eve and I never miss it. 

70’s had a lot of groundbreaking shows. Dunno even where to begin. You could go for All in the Family, because it spun off into Jefferson’s/Maude/etc, and that show is great even if dated, but I think Good Times had more “heart”. What happens to the dad character, the storyline with Penny, I think her name was, gosh. That was good drama. 

80’s TV I probably grew up with the least, out of all the retro decades. Family Ties is dorky these days, but still has some hilarious episodes. Quantum Leap is still something I’ll act like I’ve seen it a million times and go all “ughhh” to but then I’ll sit down and watch every second of it. 

The 90’s has the peak Simpsons alone, and really that’s all you could ever ask for. But the 90s also had Friends, which I think is still my favorite sitcom. There’s also Fraiser and ER and Roseann, and so many others. I could go on for days.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

BUMPING THIS THREAD BECAUSE I NEED TO KNOW SOMETHING!

When I was a child, there was a certain cable tv channel that used to transmit BBC shows... sometimes we'd watch the Cirque du Soleil through that channel.
There was a show that I remember watching with mom, but I cannot recall the name at all!
What I'm sure about that show, is that it was a british show... you know, it had that dinstinctive "British looking show" (kinda blurry and gray) and all I can remember about that show is this profesionally made logo.

I just did this with Inkscape because I want to know if anyone can recognize this "logo" for said TV show, and if anyone can recognize this show, please let me know!

I remember that it had this running man silhouette, right after the show's name.
And it had a blue background with a "shinning" beneath the show's name.
I can't remember if the running man silhouette had a suitcase or not.

*PS: I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT THE CELEBRITY APPRENTICE! THIS SHOW WAS KIND OF MYSTERY/POLICE GENRE LIKE LAW AND ORDER OR DOCTOR WHO.*


----------



## SG854 (Apr 21, 2020)

My favorite entertainment produced is from the yr 0-2020.


----------



## tink (Apr 21, 2020)

I like Ace Ventura. I watch it again and again every month.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

tink said:


> I like Ace Ventura. I watch it again and again every month.


the first 2 movies were fun. I know nothing about the 3rd and the animated series. Were they any good?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> ........._* I know nothing about*_ .............





Classic,british Series from the 70´s - Fawlty Towers.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (May 12, 2020)

I'm partial to the 1900/1910/1920/1930/1940/1950/1960/1970/1980/1990/2000/2010/2020's era of film myself. 

That being said, I'm not a huge cinephile, so I think my opinion is a bit skewed. But in terms of television, I'm loving the modern world of sitcoms even more than I like some good classics, and shows like Community really help define this era of television I think.


----------

